# VR6 on sidedrafts



## denteddub (May 4, 2005)

Here it is. Just got done yesterday. Should have it running in the next couple days. 
























Bull Sport
503-623-7678
[email protected]



_Modified by denteddub at 9:27 PM 7-16-2005_


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: VR6 on sidedrafts (denteddub)*

Look pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep us updated, I'm curious to know whether or not the unequal port lengths in the vr6 head would cause any complications tuning the carbs.


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: VR6 on sidedrafts (denteddub)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aspro (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: VR6 on sidedrafts (Goat)*

You will deffiinatley have to use different length V Stacks with that


----------



## denteddub (May 4, 2005)

why do you say that? I figure that the fuel is all coming in at the same point so what difference are velocity stacks going to make? look at single carb manifolds, they have different length intake runners and operate fine. probably not the most efficient manifold but it will work.


----------



## a1maker (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: VR6 on sidedrafts (denteddub)*

What make of carburators are those? That's gonna be a pain to tune in!


----------



## ejand22 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: VR6 on sidedrafts (a1maker)*

Looks sexy! Those are going to sounds so nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (denteddub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *denteddub* »_why do you say that? I figure that the fuel is all coming in at the same point so what difference are velocity stacks going to make?

The length of the runners and the distance from the venturies to the valve head are different, that's going to effect the velocity of the air in each runner and that in turn will effect on the size of the jets required. Last week, I was playing arounf with this sort od think on a dyno, as I placed spacers between the manifold and the DCOE carb, I also had to add jettting. That's why I said in my original post that I'd be interested to see if there would be any complications tuning the carbs.


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

sweet can't wait to see a video it will sound insane







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (vwmk1gti)*

GREAT work.
Phase 1 complete. Post your jetting whenever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: VR6 on sidedrafts (a1maker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a1maker* »_What make of carburators are those? 


dellortos


----------



## denteddub (May 4, 2005)

I will have to wait to start it up cause the customer is running low on cash. then we will see about the tuning. also what were you playing with that had different length runners? what kind of complications did you run in to?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (denteddub)*

We were playing with a 16v block with 8v crossflow head running a single 45 DCOE two barrel Weber carb. We didn't really run into any complications, we just had to add more jetting as we spaced out the carb. The fact that we had a single carb as opposed to multiple carbs probably had a greater effect in our case then you could expect to see because the spacer, in effect, created a small plenum damping the intake pulses whereas in your case the only issue is runner length. 
Next time I see my buddy whose engine we were testing, I'll show him a picture of your set-up, he's a true carb guru with over 30 years experience with multiple carb set-ups in racing engines, I'll ask him what complications, if any, you could expect to encounter.


----------



## denteddub (May 4, 2005)

I really don't think I should have too much trouble with the runner length. have any of you seen a V8 with a single 4 or 2 barrel carb. also the longer ports seem to taper to keep up the velocity up. thanks for your concern


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (denteddub)*

I think you're probably right, at least, I hope so. I suspect the effects I observed probably had less to do with runner length than it did with changes in plenum volume, something that isn't a really factor with your manifold's design. 
Runner length does have an effect on the torque curve of the engine and since you've got 3 cylinders with one runner length and 3 with a different length, the contributions they make to the overall torque curve of the engine will be different. Quite fairly, I'm not sure whether that's a good thing or a bad thing, in the end, I think it may be an insignificant thing. I look forward to hearing your results. 
Anyways, getting back to practical concerns about tuning those carbs, I was thinking that egt probes might be a very good idea, that way you'd be able to tell whether or not adjacent cylinders running off the same carb are getting the same amount of fuel.


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 7:54 AM 7-22-2005_


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

maybe we will finally be able to answer the question of how carbs work on a vr6. cant wait to see and hear it running.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

thats the setup I've been wanting to see for ages now, please post at least a sound cli when its running!!!


----------



## MaDDWrenches (Oct 2, 2003)

NICE please keep us updated on the tuning of the carbs


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (MaDDWrenches)*








status ?


----------



## denteddub (May 4, 2005)

been waiting for an oil pressure gauge to come in the mail. Got it last night so it should be started sometime this week. It is really ready to roll though got spark got gas should run fine


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (denteddub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *denteddub* »_ It is really ready to roll though got spark got gas should run fine


BONAFIDE
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## denteddub (May 4, 2005)

HELP!! Does anyone have a vr6 distributor for a good price, need one to start the damn thing.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (denteddub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got 1, needs a little work tho, Udig?


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (the12for12)*

Did you get the dizzy?
I found 1 at the shop, but it's not mine. But it's available if you need it.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (the12for12)*

got a few dizzys here
new caps available too!!!


----------



## denteddub (May 4, 2005)

got one thanks all


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (denteddub)*

everything working out? 
Sorry to keep "buggin" you about the build, but a few local VR6 _non-believers_ are involved in a monetary kind of way















icandigit,
Thomas


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (the12for12)*

update ?


----------



## denteddub (May 4, 2005)

the car has been sitting do to the customers lack of money. have run into an ignition problem but i'm working it out. hopefully this car will start getting paid on again and we can finish it for him. between school and the shop it has really been busy for all of us.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (denteddub)*

thx... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (the12for12)*

anything new?


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

Which car is the engine going in? That is going to be a tight fit in the front of the car once the trumpets are on!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

Will this intake manifold ever be reproduced? This might be a nice setup for a MKII VR swap.
Cheers, Travis


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_Which car is the engine going in? That is going to be a tight fit in the front of the car once the trumpets are on!

kinda looks like a mk3 but not sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

Im pretty sure it's a MKII as you can see the headlight support on the ground in Pic #2. 
Cheers, Travis


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the support looked different but come to think of it, its probably modded to fit those badboys.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

updates?


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (the12for12)*

we are waiting...


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (PA 16v)*

some like this would be cool, just have to modify the manifold
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## Clint VW VW wood (Oct 28, 2003)

Im tracking this.. lets get some sound clips.


----------



## denteddub (May 4, 2005)

Hey guys, The vr6 is just sitting at the current moment. The owner has occured more of a debt that he can afford at the moment. He just paid some last week so maybe we will start it. We are going to use a ford edis - 6 system for the ignition but help is scarce. We are planning on offering kits once we get all the little problems figured out. Check out our website for some cool stuff at http://www.bullsport.squarespace.com. We give good deals to vortexers. We'll keep ya'll posted when she starts.


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (denteddub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (vwmk1gti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif guess what??


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (the12for12)*

nice. pics?


----------



## ejand22 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (the12for12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the12for12* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif guess what??

Is it running?!


----------



## denteddub (May 4, 2005)

yep check the other thread for a video


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (denteddub)*

link?


----------



## denteddub (May 4, 2005)

here's the link http://videos.streetfire.net/P...A3A72. this is only the second start, the timing is a little rough


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

lol just a little?;p
snice


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (Mortal_Wombat)*

I'm $200 richer !!!!







Thanks for the video, it sealed the deal, kool?
Great work fellas, and THAT'S just the reason why I have your link in my sig, Udig?


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (the12for12)*

iam guessing you have standalone......... care to elaborate?


----------



## denteddub (May 4, 2005)

"i am guessing you have standalone......... care to elaborate?" 
No stand alone here. We like things simple. Less wires = better. It has a six window bosch distributor. We are going to offer the dizzy and adapter along with the rest of the ignition components in the kit we plan to offer for triple carbs on the VR6. We are just working out any kinks right now so the kit will have plenty of R & D when we offer it to the public. We were stuck on the ignition for a little bit and didn't want to rely on stand alone or any other computer systems so we made a distributor work! 
Is there anyone interested in purchasing a kit????


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (denteddub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *denteddub* »_
Is there anyone interested in purchasing a kit???? 


I have carbs, linkage, etc... so I'll take evrything else










_Modified by the12for12 at 12:51 PM 12-9-2005_


----------



## branicVW (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (the12for12)*

do side draft carbs use powervalves like the older 4 barrels do?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (branicVW)*

Definetely intrested in a kit, minus the carbs as I have access to Dell's. I would want the jet's/jet sizes however.


----------



## denteddub (May 4, 2005)

Here is a new video. Everything is pretty much ready just waiting on stacks and filters so we can go for a romp. there are also some pics uploaded to show what we did. Picture have been uploaded to our website at http://www.bullsport.squarespa...19010. I uploaded the vid to streetfire but can't seem to get the url copied. Here it is if it works 
Click to see Video
when page pops up delete the asterisks and replace them with streetfire . net ,no spaces
Enjoy, Evans Bros.

_Modified by denteddub at 5:30 PM 12-11-2005_

_Modified by denteddub at 5:32 PM 12-11-2005_


_Modified by denteddub at 5:33 PM 12-11-2005_


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (denteddub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sounds nice !!
That road test is going to be a wild ride with TONS of torque










_Modified by the12for12 at 6:37 PM 12-12-2005_


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (nathankaufman)*

im just waiting for more updates/videos and info. def. cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

sounds awesome, is the vr6 stock besides the carbs? like cams etc?


----------



## denteddub (May 4, 2005)

we are waiting for some nice weather so we can go for a drive and get the carbs tuned in. The engine is unfortunately stock. We aquired the car "mid swap" and had no decision in what was done to the engine. I hope the customer has further plans to let us do the engine for him. Other than the engine the car has had numerous things made to accommodate the carburetors, we made a complete new harness to rid the car of all factory injection, any computer modules, and the factory instrumentation, plus other little doo dads along the way. Hopefully we will provide an update soon.


----------



## evilcaddie (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (denteddub)*

holy carp that is hott nice work 
i'm soon to be part of the CARBED family


----------



## KAub (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (evilcaddie)*

where did the pics go?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

4 year old thread...


----------

